# GX-24 material questions "Bad Position"



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

My friend gave me these really cool rolls of vinyl that would be perfect for cutting a bunch of stickers for my brand, how ever my cutter always gives me a "Bad position" error when i try and load it. The roll is only 3' inchs wide.

Is it to small to cut? He cut it just fine on his cutter, i didn't think i would run into this problem. Any help would be great.

-Blake


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Try making sure both pinch rollers are under the marked white areas...may have to put them both on the far left area.


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

I have it lined up over the "Eye" and still nothing, i might need to change some settings on my machine? I really have no idea, I'll try and snap a picture to give you a visual.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

You don't have the software in print/cut mode do you?

If using Cut Studio, go to file and make sure print/cut is not checked.


----------

